
Piu-Piu-Sh: ‘Shoot Them All’ Game in Bash - andrewshadura
https://github.com/vaniacer/piu-piu-SH
======
andrewshadura
To those who understand Russian, here are two blog posts (with screenshots)
the author wrote on how he developed the game:

[https://habrahabr.ru/post/335960/](https://habrahabr.ru/post/335960/)

[https://habrahabr.ru/post/337896/](https://habrahabr.ru/post/337896/)

------
coding123
If it wasn't working for you locally in your mac, and you have docker you can
do the following:

    
    
      docker run -it ubuntu bash
      apt-get update
      apt-get install wget
      wget https://github.com/vaniacer/piu-piu-SH/raw/master/piu-piu
      chmod +x piu-piu
      ./piu-piu
    

Controls are WASD for arrows and P for select or shoot.

~~~
imglorp
Probably wise to run in a vm or container anyway, running random shell code on
your machine that does "nc" and "ls" among other things.

That said, it's nicely commented.

------
zenojevski
Not as spectacular, but allow me to plug my Arkanoid clone for bash:

[https://github.com/zenoamaro/arkanoid.sh](https://github.com/zenoamaro/arkanoid.sh)

------
Koshkin
The name of the game seems to be a pun on the PPSh, a WWII submachine gun.

~~~
p7IDD243
It could also just be the phonetic spelling of "pew pew" in Russian.

~~~
lstodd
And it is.

The 'sh' is only a hint about the language (shell).

------
sebazzz
Works also well on Windows (lxss), though the FPS is not too high.

